# Bangor - Two Guys from Brussels



## Whitefiver (Aug 26, 2015)

Just back from a couple of days in Bangor - lovely. There was a wonderful coffee shop on the High St called and run by Two Guys from Brussels. They sell Belgian beer and chocolate but it is also a proper coffee shop. Lovely americano, and for just under £6 it will come with 3 chocolates of your choice, 3 (small) biscuits and a waffle - or around £2 without the extras.

Nice place to relax, have a decent coffee, enjoy a chocolate and browse the beers on a showery Sunday.

http://www.twoguys.brussels/


----------

